# Seeking information from goat producers in Florida.



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If you are in Florida, can you give me any insight for the production of meat there? What is the demand, what is a good market? Is it for a mature buck, for a buckling, for only milk fed? Is auction best, or private live sales?

Anything else????

My daughter lives there, and wants to start nursing school. She wants to stay in the health care industry, but her job place has turned abusive and toxic. The way to move forward is for her to get a degree and shift focus slightly. I'd like to find a way to help but do not have a great deal of money. I'm very willing to donate excess bucklings for her to bottle raise and sell.

Yes, she is married, and her husband is employed. But Florida can be expensive. I'm just looking for a way to help out and not bankrupt myself.

Florida is a firm given, because of other family issues for her.

Any market insight you can offer, I'd really appreciate. Thank you.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Wish I could help you, I will ask around and let you know if I find anything that can help her. Where in Florida is she?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Treasure Coast


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maps for Treasure coast show a whole stretch of area on the east coast. Just wondering how the area is that she lives in? Does she have land for goats? Any wild life/predator issues around? 
Not sure about your other questions, but if I can find the lady I know that moved to FL I will ask her. She moved down there last year, but probably west coast/south of Ocala if I remember correctly. She took a whole herd of Boer goats with her.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

She has a rented house and large yard outside of Sebastian, on the Northern part of the Treasure Coast. Yes, it is stretched out. Land for a couple of wethers (donated by me if necessary) but not a herd, or time for breeding. No predators, too crowded. Except for dogs, of course.

Thanks.


----------



## Boer86 (Jun 8, 2016)

mariarose said:


> She has a rented house and large yard outside of Sebastian, on the Northern part of the Treasure Coast. Yes, it is stretched out. Land for a couple of wethers (donated by me if necessary) but not a herd, or time for breeding. No predators, too crowded. Except for dogs, of course.
> 
> Thanks.


I am just north of that area. I haven't produced enough goats yet to really sell. I would prefer a trailer load all at once. I do know there is an auction in okechobee and from what I hear boer goats typically go for around 150. I am assuming these are older does and wethers but I haven't attended it myself. My friend has but he doesn't know much about the goats other than white body brown head.

As with anything having a good buyer can make all the difference.

You could always post an add on Craigslist and see if anyone is interested. I for one get lucky sometimes and find does around 4 months for 100-150 and I'll buy every one they have.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I’m only in dairy business in FL but I know we have many many many kids that show market goats so their has to be some market for them!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Craigslist is where we sell our goats. I have seen ads for boers on there many times.


----------

